# Christmas Eve Wild Pig Cook (2 of em!)



## Captain Morgan (Dec 24, 2006)

so my neighbor shot 2 little wild pigs last week....today they
become Christmas eve dinner....excited to see what they taste like.
These aren't wild boars, just feral pigs from over near
Florence.  Bill hunts there, knows a guy with a bunch of farm land,
and he's always glad to have Bill get those critters away from his
crops.

  You'll notice one doesn't have a front shoulder...that's where
the shot went through.  Bill field dressed em, there's no skin.
The big one (maybe 35 pounds) has some decent fat, but
the little one was probably still weaning, no fat at all.  We'll
put bacon on him.

Rubbed with olive oil, then his rub, and off we go...

Also threw a turkey he wanted to do, sitting on a throne with
apple juice in it.


----------



## Griff (Dec 24, 2006)

Cap'n

Looking at you guys in short sleeved shirts made me want to show you my deck this morning. The pic is blue because it's only 10:40 am here and the sun is not up yet. We got 14 inches overnight.





Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2006)

The lil' piggie's look great so far Jim!!!  I'm forecasting a hangover though!!!!  Please remember to take pic's, don't wuss out like Griff!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 24, 2006)

at least it looks like Christmas.

so I've got ribs on the wsm for my sister and mother who are
coming in, still got presents to wrap, got the big grill going,
and open my refrigerator to get a beer...WHOA!

about a gallon of water come pouring out...my water filter broke.
water was spewing...took every towel I have and 2 blankets to get the
floor dry.  Bill went down and got a new filter from Lowes while
I cleaned up.  Everything's fine now, but my relaxing day of cooking
has gotten crazy!  I hate to cuss like I did on Christmas eve...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2006)

Well Merry Christmas Cappy, Thats a pretty neat looking cook you have going on there!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 24, 2006)

My brother has been trying to trap some wild pigs.  I understand that the meat has a very different taste than store bought.

Looks like you have it under control now.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks awesome Jim!
You go MORGAN!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 24, 2006)

xmass eve wild pig roast....you sure do live the life in myrtle


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 24, 2006)

flipped and basted...


----------



## Griff (Dec 24, 2006)

Those look good Cap'n.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 24, 2006)

note in the last pic the clip on lights Bill has on the brim of his hat.
Those are sweet, gotta find some of those.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 24, 2006)

done....the pig tasted amazingly like domestic...probably because it
had been eating corn out of the fields that they raided.





the little pig didn't yield much rib meat.  All in all, a good haul of 
tender juicy pork..  A good Chirstmas eve....time for a Jack and Coke
and bed.





and a bucket of bones...





Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice lil snack ya have there! :P 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2006)

Excellent cook Jim!!!  Did you inject at all??  They were looked moist!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 25, 2006)

no injection....we pulled em a little early cause we were tired
and had been drinking all day.  Mom said she could taste no difference,
sister said there was a little gaminess.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no injection....we pulled em a little early cause we were tired
> and had been drinking all day.  Mom said she could taste no difference,
> *sister said there was a little gaminess*.



Wonder if you hadn't told her they were wild, would she have tasted the gaminess??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 25, 2006)

good question


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2006)

Some people expect the gamey flavor when eating game.  So it was "there" psycologically at least!! :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 25, 2006)

Was there a lot of fat on these pigs ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 25, 2006)

the little one had none at all, I mean he was probably still weaning.
The bigger one had a decent fat cap, we rubbed both with oil
and basted to keep it moist.  Took longer than expected with the
basting, and there was some dry parts, but most was great.

We had the grill on an angled drive way, so one side of
the pit would be hotter.  We put the big pig on that side,
the little on the down side, and they finished pretty close
to the same time.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Man what a spread!
Looked great Cap


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 25, 2006)

Looked good Cappy.  Must be nice to be wearing shorts this time of year.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 25, 2006)

Any estimate on many #s of finished product you got out thems piggies?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 25, 2006)

rough guess, maybe 8 pounds?


----------



## john a (Dec 25, 2006)

YOU ATE the three little pigs? Well, they sure looked good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 25, 2006)

2  little pigs and a turkey.


----------

